# Travelling to South America..



## Carolthompson (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey guys what is the best destination in Brazil? Or maybe you share your experience in this thread your best Brazil travel...


----------



## JolyV (May 30, 2012)

I've heard very good comments from Curitiba


----------



## audreyjackson (May 19, 2012)

I always travel light specially when I travel to Brazil. I wanted to walk and roam around. Enjoying the city and all it's culture.


----------



## mmd_database (Jun 16, 2012)

are you visiting chile? I have a few clients there. 

Love the Machu Pichhu - would love to go there. 

Good luck on your trip


----------



## Abbey19 (Oct 25, 2010)

hi if you are planning to travel the world, batter and suitable for fun and adventure i think the better place is south america ,
there are various type of amnimal in around the amazon river,for example anaconda and other big animals live around the amazon river.
my suggestion is don't stay out to lates and stay in a good hotel,
in south america pls travel brazil.it is beatiful country, beautiful beaches,hotels .


----------



## JolyV (May 30, 2012)

mmd_database said:


> are you visiting chile? I have a few clients there.
> 
> Love the Machu Pichhu - would love to go there.
> 
> Good luck on your trip


Macchu Pichhu is Peru, a mistical place to visit


----------



## BraBahx (Jul 24, 2012)

*Bahia, Black pearl of Brazil*

Hi,

Aussies wanting to visit Brazil and more specificly north-eastern Bahia, Black Pearl of Brazil, it may be good to know there is a well organised Belgian expat that has been living & working there as a guide for many years now. He will show you the best of this colorful culture with many specials such as the specific etno-gastronomy for example.

Specialised in the region of Salvador (Guide) and the National Park Chapada Diamantina, he can take you at your own rhitm, speaking your language, to the most beautiful places off the beaten tourist track.
All information about his activities or more info can be obtained at the website : bahia.basix.cc if you google for "Bahia Guide" you will find the site on top of the rankings

Greetings from the tropIX


----------



## ethan007 (Jul 21, 2012)

hi
Brazil is one of the attractive and unique, cool place around the world. you can enjoy number of destination in Brazil such as Riode Janeiro, iguazu Falla and many other.


----------



## WilRaynor (Apr 19, 2013)

Really, you have selected very very attractive place for travel here your selection is showing you are good selector about tour place.
all Latin America tour countries have good place for travel like: best hotel, beaches, resorts, & so attractive valley with best culture, here you find best culture tour for finding a cheapest tour plan.


----------



## copperpot (Aug 27, 2013)

hi! in my view, there are some other places in SA more beautiful than Brazil (Chile, Argentina or Peru) but within Brazil u cannot miss Salvador do Bahia and Curitiba, really nice spots!


----------



## Liz Ward (Sep 3, 2013)

There is an island just off the coast or Rio called Isla Grande. It's just gorgeous I highly recommend it. Also the Iguazzu Falls on both the Brazillian and Argentina sides is spectacular.


----------

